# Mass IDIOT: Elizabeth Warren says she 'will take a hard look' at running for president



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Elizabeth Warren says she 'will take a hard look' at running for president


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope she hurts herself while looking hard. Tramp.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hiawatha for President


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Well then she should drop out of the senate race.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

She’s in a race? For what?


----------



## SamYoung (Aug 13, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> She's in a race? For what?


Worst politician of the year.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Her High School Year Book listed her as "MOST LIKELY TO ANNOY PEOPLE" *AND* "BEST DRESSER"*

*she didn't dress well, people would store clothes on her.


----------



## SamYoung (Aug 13, 2018)

S


Kilvinsky said:


> Her High School Year Book listed her as "MOST LIKELY TO ANNOY PEOPLE" *AND* "BEST DRESSER"*
> 
> *she didn't dress well, people would store clothes on her.


She's a mannequin


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

So looking forward to the debates between Warren and Trump. She will blow a gasket and have a breakdown right in the middle of the debate.


----------

